# Tool ID help, please



## CNYCarl (Apr 16, 2011)

OK, I know its a vise, but I have never seen one like it. The main body can fit on the base in two planes. The really clever part is the body is free to rotate on the base until the jaws are tightened. At that point, a cam pinches the spindle, locking it. Neat. 
There are no mfg marks- just 'Made in USA' and a number: 4-1003-3 (or 4-1903-3, the numbers are hard to read).
Any idea what company built this? 
Is there a name for this type of vise?
What is it worth?


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*This one is close*

http://cgi.ebay.com/PARROT-TABLE-BE...392301474?pt=Clamps_Vises&hash=item4148aefba2














Not exactly a "pattern makers vise" but similar.  bill


----------



## CNYCarl (Apr 16, 2011)

Thanks, Bill.
A quick google search on 'parrot vice' brought up a history of this guyhttp://www.frets.com/fretspages/luthier/ProductReviews/Tools/ParrotVise/parrotvise.html
-its a Columbian Versa-Vise and luthiers love them.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*I decided to order one!*

I was needing a woodworking vise anyway and for $90 (free shipping) I bought the one in the link. We'll see how the quality is when it arrives. Thanks for bringing it up here.  bill


----------



## CNYCarl (Apr 16, 2011)

Wish I'd known- I'm putting this one on craigslist and in this forums for sale section.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

CNYCarl said:


> Wish I'd known- I'm putting this one on craigslist and in this forums for sale section.


How did you come by this unique vise? Are you selling it because you have no use for it?












 







.


----------



## CNYCarl (Apr 16, 2011)

_How did you come by this unique vise? _

I spotted it at a tool sale.

_Are you selling it because you have no use for it?_

Yeah- I already have a vise in the shop and don't have space for another.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

cabinetman said:


> _How did you come by this unique vise? _





CNYCarl said:


> I spotted it at a tool sale.





cabinetman said:


> _Are you selling it because you have no use for it?_





CNYCarl said:


> Yeah- I already have a vise in the shop and don't have space for another.


So, did you buy it just to resell it?












 







.


----------



## CNYCarl (Apr 16, 2011)

cabinetman said:


> So, did you buy it just to resell it?


Does it really matter?

I bought the vise because it was interesting and it would have driven me nuts not knowing what kind of vise it is.

I'm selling it because it will be more useful to someone else.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

CNYCarl said:


> Does it really matter?
> 
> I bought the vise because it was interesting and it would have driven me nuts not knowing what kind of vise it is.
> 
> I'm selling it because it will be more useful to someone else.


It may matter to someone else on what motivates someone to buy a tool that there's no room or need for. Personally, I'm a packrat, and will buy an item just to have it, with no intention to sell it. Of course, since I'm a flea market and garage sale fanatic, I have bought duplicates of items that at times just to sell, making a healthy profit. :yes:












 







.


----------



## del schisler (Nov 5, 2009)

CNYCarl said:


> OK, I know its a vise, but I have never seen one like it. The main body can fit on the base in two planes. The really clever part is the body is free to rotate on the base until the jaws are tightened. At that point, a cam pinches the spindle, locking it. Neat.
> There are no mfg marks- just 'Made in USA' and a number: 4-1003-3 (or 4-1903-3, the numbers are hard to read).
> Any idea what company built this?
> Is there a name for this type of vise?
> What is it worth?


It is a gyro vise for gun making go here and read all about it http://www.worthpoint.com/worthopedia/versa-vise-gyro-vise-luthiers-pattern-gun


----------



## CNYCarl (Apr 16, 2011)

del schisler said:


> It is a gyro vise for gun making go here and read all about it http://www.worthpoint.com/worthopedia/versa-vise-gyro-vise-luthiers-pattern-gun


Nope. The worthopedia description is wrong- the Columbian Versa Vise is red and the Will-Burt Gyro Vise is green.


----------



## del schisler (Nov 5, 2009)

CNYCarl said:


> Nope. The worthopedia description is wrong- the Columbian Versa Vise is red and the Will-Burt Gyro Vise is green.


In the first post the vise is RED??? That is what i went by . You need to post the correct color ?? any way that is what i found sorry for my trouble getting what was pictrued.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

CNYCarl said:


> Nope. The worthopedia description is wrong- the Columbian Versa Vise is red and the Will-Burt Gyro Vise is green.


From del schisler's link, the description of the two are the same:

_*The label is missing from the oval indentation on the side but stamped Made In U.S.A., and from my research it appears to be identical to the Versa -Vise made by Will-Burt Vise Co. and the Gyro-Vise by Columbian Vise Co. The jaws are 2 1/2" wide and 3 1/2" deep. *_

According to this source, the original "Columbian" is called a Gyro-Vise, not a Versa Vise, and the vise pictured is silver. And, here is shown a Will Burt Vise (Parrot), and its neither red or green.What's the big deal...you don't want it anyway. 












 







.


----------



## CNYCarl (Apr 16, 2011)

del schisler said:


> In the first post the vise is RED??? That is what i went by . You need to post the correct color ?? any way that is what i found sorry for my trouble getting what was pictrued.


 
OK, red-orange. It ain't green or silver, that's for sure.


----------



## CNYCarl (Apr 16, 2011)

cabinetman said:


> From del schisler's link, the description of the two are the same:
> 
> _*The label is missing from the oval indentation on the side but stamped Made In U.S.A., and from my research it appears to be identical to the Versa -Vise made by Will-Burt Vise Co. and the Gyro-Vise by Columbian Vise Co. The jaws are 2 1/2" wide and 3 1/2" deep. *_
> 
> According to this source, the original "Columbian" is called a Gyro-Vise, not a Versa Vise, and the vise pictured is silver. And, here is shown a Will Burt Vise (Parrot), and its neither red or green.


There is some confusion about which is the right name- you get what you pay for using the internet as an info source.



cabinetman said:


> What's the big deal...you don't want it anyway.


Why does it concern you how I bought something and what I do with it? It's a piece of iron, not a living being.


----------



## del schisler (Nov 5, 2009)

CNYCarl said:


> There is some confusion about which is the right name- you get what you pay for using the internet as an info source.
> 
> I use google search and find it to know more than most people here and else where for information. Where did you get your info?? I see that both are from ebay. The search from the worthopedia showed red that's what was in your frist post. That is where i bet ebay sellers got their info being's that their are more than place for info. I am sure it is a good item and a conversation piece. I guess this has come to the end of the post's from this end good luck with you iron piece.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

CNYCarl said:


> Why does it concern you how I bought something and what I do with it? It's a piece of iron, not a living being.


I see tools and machinery as having character and a personality all their own...not just a piece of iron. I take pride in their being properly cared for. After all...they are my partners in earning a living.:laughing:











 







.


----------



## CNYCarl (Apr 16, 2011)

cabinetman said:


> I see tools and machinery as having character and a personality all their own...not just a piece of iron. I take pride in their being properly cared for. After all...they are my partners in earning a living.:laughing:


>rant on<
People who anthropomorphise tools drive me insane:
I worked as a mechanic and a machinist until those jobs left the state. I took great care of my tools and still do- I have a small but complete machine shop, welding shop, and wood shop and several thousand bucks in Snap-On and Mac hand tools. None of my tools has character or personality because those traits imply there is something wrong with the tool, that it is not working as engineered.
Stationery tools with 'personality' are potential killers: right now my milling machine has a slight vibration above 2000 rpm and until I find out what it is and fix it, it will do no work. Milling machines should not vibrate at all. It may be harmless or it may throw a spinning razor-sharp four flute cutter right at my head. Since the machine can't think, feel, or control itself, I'll go with the worst-case scenario.
Being too trusting of a machine is a sure way to get hurt: I know one guy, very experienced woodworker, who forgot that rule and trimmed three of fingers off with a radial arm saw _just like that_ and another guy- a professional cabinet maker- who lost a fair chunk of his hand to a thickness planer. The planer was an old monster with buckets of character but no guarding or emergency stop switch. What could go wrong? OSHA was not impressed.
<rant off>


----------

